# Hearing more and more about Crappy Drivers!



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English (yeah I paint with a broad brush, dipped in the paint can of experience and statistics)...

Also young Americans who suck at driving or just don't know what they're doing overall...

In Boston, for example, you must be crazy to uber without GPS, but many of them do...

A couple the other night told me about some psycho Haitian voodoo broad who jacked up her approach/drive, then drops them off only to hop out in front of their house, squat and PEE on the sidewalk...

Now if this isn't an instruction on quality vs quantity and the macro effects of cutting rates and screwing over quality drivers, I don't know what is. 
In some ways, I benefit from the contrast in quality. But I think for young dumbasses, they might just rate me down because uber is becoming...different. 
THOUGHTS?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

No you got it summed up, pretty much! What real expectations of quality can Uber really have, when most applicants are on boarded without any face to face contact with Uber staff?

The current reality of Uber is completely opposite of it's perception by everyone except those who actually drive for Uber! But you can't pull wool over people's eyes for ever, no matter how slick your PR and Social Media operation is.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English
> Now if this isn't an instruction on quality vs quantity and the macro effects of cutting rates and screwing over quality drivers, I don't know what is.
> In some ways, I benefit from the contrast in quality. But I think for young dumbasses, they might just rate me down because uber is becoming...different.
> THOUGHTS?


I've heard the same thing from riders here. The low rates have squeezed out a lot of good, knowledgeable local drivers that decided they could make more money for less hassle working at WalMart, leaving Uber wide open to otherwise unemployable immigrants and cab driver types willing to live in their cars for 80 or 90 hours a week.

Uber doesn't seem interested in maintaining driver standards as long as they can keep butts in the driver's seat.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The party is over, will drunks care?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> The party is over, will drunks care?


I think they will care a lot. They do not want me to pick them up in the taxicab I drive. The Uber customers hate taxicab driver for the reasons Sgt Murphy says. The simple fact is Uber data is wrong in due course they will see this. Travis will have to bring the rates up.
No one in the USA can work for three dollars a hour not even a Taxicab.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have told the Uber rate cut story a few times, last night it even got me a $5.00 tip.

That being said, NOBODY has said "I would pay more for Uber".

Taxicabs have proven people can and will work for peanuts while paying all the associated costs involved.

Travis just following the yellow play book.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I see so much more cars on saturday and Fridays nights than ever before, I made 30 dollars in two hours, one under surge, last asshole wanted to go drive thru and spilled his shit all over, called it night. before it was worth driving weekends but now it's too saturated.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have told the Uber rate cut story a few times, last night it even got me a $5.00 tip.
> 
> That being said, NOBODY has said "I would pay more for Uber".
> 
> ...


But they did pay more just a few months ago.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> But they did pay more just a few months ago.


I don't think they did. In Denver uber has a 25% off seasonal pricing that was supposed to be only temporary for most of the time it was here. Then it permanently dropped the rates at 20% (so raising them 5% from the riders perspective). However, during that time it subsidized drivers, so drivers took the 20% reduction and a change in rates. Riders were mostly accustomed to those rates.

The one thing I noticed that changed right away was the level of surges. Rates during peak times were as high as they were before, the only thing that changed was the multiplier.

Lesson? Only drive the surge.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have told the Uber rate cut story a few times, last night it even got me a $5.00 tip.
> 
> That being said, NOBODY has said "I would pay more for Uber".
> In vegas we have no Uber, I wish you could see the peoples faces of uber
> ...


 Thanks to people like yourself the truth is known. My only power is my ability to work crazy long hours and days. My Friend if I will not do Uber, what group of people can or will.
The Google car needs to start now it cannot Travis has to have drivers for the future IPO.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

duggles said:


> I don't think they did. In Denver uber has a 25% off seasonal pricing that was supposed to be only temporary for most of the time it was here. Then it permanently dropped the rates at 20% (so raising them 5% from the riders perspective). However, during that time it subsidized drivers, so drivers took the 20% reduction and a change in rates. Riders were mostly accustomed to those rates.
> 
> The one thing I noticed that changed right away was the level of surges. Rates during peak times were as high as they were before, the only thing that changed was the multiplier.
> 
> Lesson? Only drive the surge.


In January they were paying $1.95 per mile
Before the "summer special" they were paying $1.47 per mile
We had plenty of work.
Cabs are $2.20


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English (yeah I paint with a broad brush, dipped in the paint can of experience and statistics)...
> 
> Also young Americans who suck at driving or just don't know what they're doing overall...
> 
> ...


It's not about the drivers it never was. Uber has made it known they plain on rolling out the driverless Uber Cars as soon as they can. Google has the tech and Google is investing in Uber!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> It's not about the drivers it never was. Uber has made it known they plain on rolling out the driverless Uber Cars as soon as they can. Google has the tech and Google is investing in Uber!


Yeah this sounds great but I don't see it happening anytime soon where people are just going to be comfortable getting in a driverless car. Not to mention there would have to be some backup infrastructure on the roadways to support this. Maybe in due time, but it's not like this is happening next year or something. Uber needs to lay off the pipe dream and treat it's drivers better or else everything is going to fall apart.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Yeah this sounds great but I don't see it happening anytime soon where people are just going to be comfortable getting in a driverless car. Not to mention there would have to be some backup infrastructure on the roadways to support this. Maybe in due time, but it's not like this is happening next year or something. Uber needs to lay off the pipe dream and treat it's drivers better or else everything is going to fall apart.


Its already happened. Google has its driverless cars on the roads and highways already. If anything they drive better than people the only problem is it causes slow downs from gappers who are looking in to see if anyone is driving.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm sure it's out there already..yet to be fully accepted into the public domain you're going to have to go through a lot. Like people's perceptions, infrastructure, and state/federal legislation as well as insurance. There's a whole lot more than just adding a driverless car on the road.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Its already happened. Google has its driverless cars on the roads and highways already. If anything they drive better than people the only problem is it causes slow downs from gappers who are looking in to see if anyone is driving.


Cite please? Last I heard, the cars are experimental, and Cali said they need a steering wheel and brakes to be legal. I don't think they are allowed on public roads. Google tests them on private roads. I just can't see this working soon. Driverless cars are going to become trashed by riders leaving garbage behind for the next passengers to experience. Fun.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

if you want filet migon and are paying salsbury steak prices, what do you expect with service. im still laughing about the guide dog put in the trunk still.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English (yeah I paint with a broad brush, dipped in the paint can of experience and statistics)...
> 
> Also young Americans who suck at driving or just don't know what they're doing overall...
> 
> ...


You nailed it. I've found myself not only not talking positively about Uber to clients, but now educating them about the fact that a tip isn't included in the ride.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

People don't like a complainer, even subconsciously, and even if the complaints are based on truths..but in a few days I'm posting up a well-thought out sign that lists "FAQS" and their answers. I'll be educating my clients as to the tipping thing and other stuff. UberPissed posted a good thread about this, you should check it out. 
I don't care if it gets me shitcanned, I'm going to post uber's own words as much as possible and not be a wiseass about it. I'm gonna get me some tips. I'm thinking positive.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> if you want filet migon and are paying salsbury steak prices, what do you expect with service. im still laughing about the guide dog put in the trunk still.


I'm thinking you weren't really "laughing" about that, and neither was I.

I'd like to know what type of dumbass driver would make that decision, I don't care how nice his car was...
There's no doubt that he was completely uninformed about what service dogs to and what they don't do.
I'm a mean **** sometimes, but there is nothing cool about mistreating those with disabilities/impairments. 
If that were some of my amputee buddies they would take off their prosthetic leg and beat the shit out of the driver, then put him in the trunk.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The only way Drivers / Chauffeurs can sustain this is have there own clients, and work Uber or Lyft or with other car services in-between fares. That spreads out your income streams so no matter if Uber or Lyft have something for you that day or night, or they do NOT - at least you may have something on your own. Do not wait for Uber or Lyft to make you rich / comfortable. *As we all can agree with, it sure is not going in that direction lately.* It is always a good idea to network with other drivers. You have to get your own personals. Not everybody uses Transportation Network Company services.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Lets take a look at Laguardia right now for an example, and it does not matter what city you are based out of. There are alot of potential clients out there, that are traveling and will need some type of ground transportation. All you have to do is just get a couple of them everyday.

http://flightaware.com/live/airport/KLGA


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have told the Uber rate cut story a few times, last night it even got me a $5.00 tip.
> 
> That being said, NOBODY has said "I would pay more for Uber".
> 
> ...


I've recommended a rate of $1.50/mi to several customers and argue it would greatly reduce the amount of surge. Most agree with me and say they would pay $1.50 because it's still a lot cheaper than a cab is. Give specific figures.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Until one doesn't fall rates will only decrease..,,, Uber vs lyfe


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English (yeah I paint with a broad brush, dipped in the paint can of experience and statistics)...
> 
> Also young Americans who suck at driving or just don't know what they're doing overall...
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-061903733.html


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-061903733.html


Hahahahahaha
(Projectile vomit)
Ha. 
Jesus.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

jakob said:


> Until one doesn't fall rates will only decrease..,,, Uber vs lyfe


Wishful thinking, the whole idea that Uber lowered rates
just to kill off Lyft and once Lyft disappears the rates will go back up... is not based in reality.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


Wow for real? That's shady. Wish I could do that. 
Once I'm back on my feet and in my car, though, I am sure my cool new sign is going to get me some bank. 
Riders don't wanna do their research about tips, that's fine. 
I'm gonna smoosh it in their faces though along with my consummate excellence.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Wow for real? That's shady. Wish I could do that.
> Once I'm back on my feet and in my car, though, I am sure my cool new sign is going to get me some bank.
> Riders don't wanna do their research about tips, that's fine.
> I'm gonna smoosh it in their faces though along with my consummate excellence.


Yes, probably newbie drivers who also believe that the tip is included. I had a client who was charged $28 one way, and on her way back (when I drove) it was $20. $8 extra sounds fishy to me!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> I think they will care a lot. They do not want me to pick them up in the taxicab I drive. The Uber customers hate taxicab driver for the reasons Sgt Murphy says. The simple fact is Uber data is wrong in due course they will see this. Travis will have to bring the rates up.
> No one in the USA can work for three dollars a hour not even a Taxicab.


Ya, and if you want some more nausea, check out the following excerpt from Uber's "week ahead" e-mail to the DC market this morning, with their cheerful exuberant assessment of confidant they are that current pricing is working G-R-E-A-T for drivers! As always, they would love to hear our feedback -- then turn any complaints into rainbows and unicorns 

*TRIPS AND EARNINGS SINCE THE AUGUST PRICE CHANGES*
We've gotten a ton of emails from partners over the past few weeks about the recent changes to uberX fares in DC, which has been really helpful and insightful. Many of you expressed concern that it was going to affect your overall earnings, so we wanted to provide some updates on the results we've seen so far.

We're happy to report that both partner earnings per hour and trips per hour have increased since the price changes! Average uberX earnings per hour are already higher than they were in August, even though fares are lower, and average trips per driver hour have increased 11% in the two full weeks since the fares changed!

We anticipate that both of these numbers will grow in the coming weeks and months, and we will continue to monitor them closely to ensure that these changes have a positive impact on your business. As always, we love to hear your feedback, so please write us at [email protected] with any questions or comments.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


I actually drove a client to an incorrect location( right address, wrong town). Her fare was obviously way too much. She tipped my $5 on top of that. When I got home I emailed Uber and instructed them to adjust her fare to what it should be and they said they would and emailed the client with an explanation and an apology.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Swed said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-061903733.html


Aahhh the Ethiopian cabbies of SD.... say what you want, call people racist...... but they do smell!!! And I think it's the food they eat not that they don't take showers. Although that too, since they work 16 hrs a day!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Ya, and if you want some more nausea, check out the following excerpt from Uber's "week ahead" e-mail to the DC market this morning, with their cheerful exuberant assessment of confidant they are that current pricing is working G-R-E-A-T for drivers! As always, they would love to hear our feedback -- then turn any complaints into rainbows and unicorns
> 
> *TRIPS AND EARNINGS SINCE THE AUGUST PRICE CHANGES*
> We've gotten a ton of emails from partners over the past few weeks about the recent changes to uberX fares in DC, which has been really helpful and insightful. Many of you expressed concern that it was going to affect your overall earnings, so we wanted to provide some updates on the results we've seen so far.
> ...


 My question to them would be ? Has the driver earning increase per hour and trip rate increased because the the uber driver has increased the number of hours worked in the uber platform time wise.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


I had a rider the other day who said he has been getting the same driver for his morning trip to the train station, and each time it was different by a few dollars. He finally looked more in depth and realized the driver drove off for a while before ending the trip.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> A couple the other night told me about some psycho Haitian voodoo broad who jacked up her approach/drive, then drops them off only to hop out in front of their house, squat and PEE on the sidewalk...


Bwahahaha! That right there is funny.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I had a rider the other day who said he has been getting the same driver for his morning trip to the train station, and each time it was different by a few dollars. He finally looked more in depth and realized the driver drove off for a while before ending the trip.


I've had to restart the app when a ride has ended and I don't just sit there, I start driving back towards busy areas while it's restarting. But once the restart completes the app will still be in trip mode. Those pax probably think I'm ripping them off for a few pennies. **** you Uber and your shitty app.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Interesting; that's what might have been happening.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> A couple the other night told me about some psycho Haitian voodoo broad who jacked up her approach/drive, then drops them off only to hop out in front of their house, squat and PEE on the sidewalk...


I aways go around the corner before I pee on the sidewalk so as not to offend.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Swed said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/san-diego-cabbies-cry-foul-061903733.html


Actual cabbies are upset about taking daily showers. It is sad to me that they are still our competition.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> My question to them would be ? Has the driver earning increase per hour and trip rate increased because the the uber driver has increased the number of hours worked in the uber platform time wise.


You don't believe that they have our best interests at heart in all that they do? ?? I know that i pray nightly for another fare cut so that i can really rake in the dough! Imagine how awesome it would be if the rides were free! Lol


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm thinking you weren't really "laughing" about that, and neither was I.
> 
> I'd like to know what type of dumbass driver would make that decision, I don't care how nice his car was...
> There's no doubt that he was completely uninformed about what service dogs to and what they don't do.
> ...


Not everyone who has a service dog is blind. People are getting service animals because they are depressed or because they had a sprain ankle.

People like that are making the situation worse for the true ADA people who need service animals


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> I aways go around the corner before I pee on the sidewalk so as not to offend.


Dont waste it! There's gotta be a flower bed nearby that needs a dose of nitrogen!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Wow for real? That's shady. Wish I could do that.
> Once I'm back on my feet and in my car, though, I am sure my cool new sign is going to get me some bank.
> Riders don't wanna do their research about tips, that's fine.
> I'm gonna smoosh it in their faces though along with my consummate excellence.


Lyft automatically starts the clock 1 minute after arrival and doesn't take away your ability to cancel.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm thinking you weren't really "laughing" about that, and neither was I.
> 
> I'd like to know what type of dumbass driver would make that decision, I don't care how nice his car was...
> There's no doubt that he was completely uninformed about what service dogs to and what they don't do.
> ...


St. Murphy, I'm guessing it was a recent immigrant from a country that has no disability laws, and/or culture that doesn't understand our respect for service animals, such that it is. Also someone who is not quick to get with the program and understand we have laws for such things. Sorry if this offends anyone, I don't mean to offend, but it is a fact that different cultures have different attitudes towards disabilities and animals.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> I aways go around the corner before I pee on the sidewalk so as not to offend.


I pee in their alleyways where there's more to hide behind. Pooping sends me home.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I ask if I can come in and use their bathroom and then pee in the bathtub.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Not everyone who has a service dog is blind. People are getting service animals because they are depressed or because they had a sprain ankle.
> 
> People like that are making the situation worse for the true ADA people who need service animals


Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals are not the same. Service Animals must be specially trained to do something for the human they service. ESAs don't need any specialty training.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Wishful thinking, the whole idea that Uber lowered rates
> just to kill off Lyft and once Lyft disappears the rates will go back up... is not based in reality.


Agreed. Tech was able to disrupt the music industry by spending the first 10 years giving away a product that was already made. In order to fully disrupt the transportation industry, Uber/Lyft/whatever is going to have to give rides away for free for a few more years. They can't do that if drivers walk away BEFORE Google cars are clear for take-off.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals are not the same. Service Animals must be specially trained to do something for the human they service. ESAs don't need any specialty training.


I think the problem is in this country with the news and blogs there is a huge push now for service animals for people who are emotionally distressed to get special treatment.

Any yuppie would qualify. As a taxi dispatcher we told a lady she shouldn't bring her dog if it wasn't a service animal. Later she called back someone booked the trip and the lady pretended to be blind.

The driver almost refused to the trip but decided to play it cautious. He asked for payment up front and of course she wanted to use credit and she gave him a couple cards and he has the colour of the card because he said he was colour blind. She pointed to the card and said it was this one with the huge picture.

He laughed telling her to get out. Women like this who try to use a poodle as a guide dog and pretend to be blind is not cool.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> Agreed. Tech was able to disrupt the music industry by spending the first 10 years giving away a product that was already made. In order to fully disrupt the transportation industry, Uber/Lyft/whatever is going to have to give rides away for free for a few more years. They can't do that if drivers walk away BEFORE Google cars are clear for take-off.


Yeah Google Cars will kill the industry and put a lot of people out of work but in the end it will save a lot of lives. Just imagine the drunk guys able to get home safely due to this tech.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> St. Murphy, I'm guessing it was a recent immigrant from a country that has no disability laws, and/or culture that doesn't understand our respect for service animals, such that it is. Also someone who is not quick to get with the program and understand we have laws for such things. Sorry if this offends anyone, I don't mean to offend, but it is a fact that different cultures have different attitudes towards disabilities and animals.


May they that match that description swiftly return post haste to the third world hellholes from whence they came.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Yeah Google Cars will kill the industry and put a lot of people out of work but in the end it will save a lot of lives. Just imagine the drunk guys able to get home safely due to this tech.


I wildly disagree with the sort of reasoning that says getting drunk people home safely, _because the price will be so much cheaper, _is worth shedding tens of thousands of jobs. Please tell me you're being sarcastic.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Ya, and if you want some more nausea, check out the following excerpt from Uber's "week ahead" e-mail to the DC market this morning, with their cheerful exuberant assessment of confidant they are that current pricing is working G-R-E-A-T for drivers! As always, they would love to hear our feedback -- then turn any complaints into rainbows and unicorns
> 
> *TRIPS AND EARNINGS SINCE THE AUGUST PRICE CHANGES*
> We've gotten a ton of emails from partners over the past few weeks about the recent changes to uberX fares in DC, which has been really helpful and insightful. Many of you expressed concern that it was going to affect your overall earnings, so we wanted to provide some updates on the results we've seen so far.
> ...


So did you write them back with your experience?


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> I wildly disagree with the sort of reasoning that says getting drunk people home safely, _because the price will be so much cheaper, _is worth shedding tens of thousands of jobs. Please tell me you're being sarcastic.


I'm not. And that's how it most likely will be advertised to the public but what can also be self defeating is if the techology is allowed for use as private vehicles.

Uber or Google would most likely claim they have the patent to try to stop it and I can see this being a repeat to what happened to Ford when one company held the patent to automotive vehicles and could decide who could and cannot make cars until Ford fought for the right of everyone to be able to develop a car without permission.

The driverless vehicle is a future and one Uber wants but it's also a double edge sword as well for uber.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> So did you write them back with your experience?


Yes, I wrote to [email protected] yesterday to ask them straight up: these purported driver income increases since slashing ride prices and passing along the cuts to drivers -- are they because drivers worked longer hours? Please advise.

No reply....


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals are not the same. Service Animals must be specially trained to do something for the human they service. ESAs don't need any specialty training.


And you aren't required to take ESAs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You know guys I don't get this! 
Service animals, Emotional Support animal...We are required to take one...No we are not required to take another??

Hopefully every driver keeps a towel in the trunk. If you are that worried about the animal shedding on, or scuffing up the seats, just throw the towel on one side of the seat and just politely ask your pax to seat the dog on it!

Couple of years back I picked up an elderly lady with her dog. Right of the bat she thanked me for stopping. Then she told me that she'd stood there 20 minutes as countless empty cabs drove past her! I was truly ashamed of my fellow cabbies that day! And I kept just apologizing to her for the 10 minute ride! The lady was an octogenarian...and the dog an adorable Shih Tzu!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Service animal = specially trained to substitute for a human function = required to take

Emotional support animal = specially trained to do nothing = not required to take


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Service animal = specially trained to substitute for a human function = required to take
> 
> Emotional support animal = specially trained to do nothing = not required to take


I understand all of that.
I don't care about required/not required to take: Follow the Golden Rule!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Follow the Golden Rule!


He who has the gold makes the rules?
or
Do unto Uber before Uber does you?

Ever have a cat or dog urinate in your car? If you ever do you might change your mind about taking non-required animals. I'll take an injured/sick animal to the Vet....but other than that they better be a service animal. JMPO...


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

crappy drivers are too good for uber now.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Service animal = specially trained to substitute for a human function = required to take
> 
> Emotional support animal = specially trained to do nothing = not required to take


Here is the problem you are required to take a service animal. The thing is most emotional support service animals are not covered by ADA but the ADA law restricts you from asking further about the disability.

Under ADA all a person has to do is say, "This is a service animal" and at that point you are required to help them under ADA. It is illegal to claim your using a service animal when you are not but it cannot be enforced because you are not allowed to inquire further and if you do it puts you in the wrong.

ADA is a very flawed law that allows people with emotional problems such as being an angry person as being disabled.

Little do people know ADA offers countrywide a disability service that almost works as insurance. They pay a co-pay which in Cook, KANE, WILL, MCHENEY, LAKE, DUPAGE is three dollars. Pace holds the Federal contract for ADA around the Chicagoland area.

So someone could go from let's say Elgin or Joliet all the way to Chicago for three bucks. You think Uber is cheap? ADA is way cheaper.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I understand all of that.
> I don't care about required/not required to take: Follow the Golden Rule!


I personally do not mind pets but like anything I always insist on the option of whether or not to take them. I have yet to refuse any dog as of yet but it should be up to the drivers discretion.

If taking a dog is against there religion, or if they are afraid of the beast not being properly trained I can't fault that driver.

I feel though many people are becoming upset here in Chicago due to the fact Yuppies want to bring there dogs EVERYWHERE. Park where no dogs are allowed? Don't worry rollerblade and prepare to be attacked by dogs and fall, who cares?

Want to go to the beach? Well it's closed due to the fact the water is contaminated half the summer due to yuppies bringing there dogs to piss and crap on the beach.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


How would they do that, the client app shows the trip starting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Here is the problem you are required to take a service animal. The thing is most emotional support service animals are not covered by ADA but the ADA law restricts you from asking further about the disability.
> 
> Under ADA all a person has to do is say, "This is a service animal" and at that point you are required to help them under ADA. It is illegal to claim your using a service animal when you are not but it cannot be enforced because you are not allowed to inquire further and if you do it puts you in the wrong.
> 
> ...


I have done many ADA pickups for yellow cab and inland empire cab here in the IE, some trips as high as $100 one way and the ADA pays for it.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I could see a fun game for kids in the future would be to call a driverless car to some remote area using a hacked account, then shooting the car up for fun. The urban 21st-century version of cow-tipping. The scary thing is that since they allow someone to override the pin location to call a ride for a friend (unsafe IMO) they can do that now.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

carleaux said:


> I could see a fun game for kids in the future would be to call a driverless car to some remote area using a hacked account, then shooting the car up for fun. The urban 21st-century version of cow-tipping. The scary thing is that since they allow someone to override the pin location to call a ride for a friend (unsafe IMO) they can do that now.


Uh..want a possible real life scenario that can go south real quick?

You get into a driverless car. Driverless car is hijacked remotely. Fill in the rest....


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Yeah Google Cars will kill the industry and put a lot of people out of work but in the end it will save a lot of lives. Just imagine the drunk guys able to get home safely due to this tech.


Until they change the laws in California, a drunk person can not take a driverless car home and not get arrested for DUI.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't see how driverless cars will be a lot cheaper for uber,

Uber will need to buy the car and do all the things a owner operator needs to do to maintain his/her car,

The robot cars will need a crew to monitor and fix passenger problems, Hay uber I left my wallet in the car.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Don't forget the infrastructure to house, personnel to maintain them. I wonder how much a pax is going to pay for the puke cleaning fees then?
And Uber won't be able to fraudulently shift the insurance cost onto the drivers personal car insurance. It's gonna have to primary commercial livery insurance at least $10,000 a pop easy!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I keep hearing about drivers who start the clock right after they get the ping.


Well...I wonder what defense they will use in court when they are prosecuted for fraud. Possibly credit fraud.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I've never understood this reasoning by Uber management when they talk about driverless cars. Not sure how it would be all that cheaper, if at all. There's still vehicle purchasing, maintenance costs, housing and insurance. It makes me think they are hoping for some sort of subsidy on the cars.


I don't think it would be difficult to make it cost effective.

The largest issue I think would be vandalism. All the rest is easy to deal with. In fact all that infrastructure and support already exists.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Last night an Orlando college girl said a previous driver referred to the center AC vent in the back as a "coochie cooler....heh heh....". He also went on about how tempting it is that drunk college girls keep getting in his car. Her and her friends were mortified and felt unsafe. 1 star for him along with an emailed complaint.

Several passengers have complained about other Uber cars smelling like smoke. I tell them to 1 star and report those drivers as well. 

These idiots are costing all of us money.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> These idiots are costing all of us money.


And costing Uber money too. When you lose GOOD drivers because of your management/financial policies you have to hire these clowns to take their place. If this was a GOOD job Uber would be able to pick and choose which of the BEST drivers they wanted instead of these "coochie cooler....heh heh...." ones. Keep lowering the bar and keep losing riders.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> People don't like a complainer, even subconsciously, and even if the complaints are based on truths..but in a few days I'm posting up a well-thought out sign that lists "FAQS" and their answers. I'll be educating my clients as to the tipping thing and other stuff. UberPissed posted a good thread about this, you should check it out.
> I don't care if it gets me shitcanned, I'm going to post uber's own words as much as possible and not be a wiseass about it. I'm gonna get me some tips. I'm thinking positive.


Update on tips - 4 trips today. 2 tipped. One was a $11 fare, with a $5 tip; the other a $13 fare with a $2 tip. Pax need to be aligned into the correct line of thinking.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone actually think Uber cares one bit about any driver? Seriously?

The question is why do you (we?) all allow ourselves to be victims.

Honestly... the first step is to empower yourselves.

It isn't hard to hurt Uber.

They need drivers DOH

No drivers = no Uber...

Solidarity... they think it will never happen...

Are they right?


----------



## djbragg (Sep 14, 2014)

Uber would have a lot more overhead with the Google car. They would have to buy the car, get insurance on it (I'm Pretty sure with a driver less car it would cost more than it does now), repair cost, fuel cost, and a giant pr and social media campaign. They could do it but they would be stupid to. Had no one seen the driver-less car in total recall? That thing was weird.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Don't forget the infrastructure to house, personnel to maintain them. I wonder how much a pax is going to pay for the puke cleaning fees then?
> And Uber won't be able to fraudulently shift the insurance cost onto the drivers personal car insurance. It's gonna have to primary commercial livery insurance at least $10,000 a pop easy!


Here's a future Uber 5 Star Driverless Car Experience for you:

Driverless Car picks up three drunks. Drunk #1 pukes in the car, Drunk #2 drops his adult beverage, and Drunk #3 takes his stinky shoes & socks off.

Trip Ends. Driverless car gets a new ping two blocks away - and picks up a high end couple going home from the Opera.

Welcome Folks to Driverless Car #1439 covered in Ubertastic 5 star Puke, plus bonus Beer and Stinky Foot Odor!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

You should hear what cabbies say about Uber drivers LOL


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I've never understood this reasoning by Uber management when they talk about driverless cars. Not sure how it would be all that cheaper, if at all. There's still vehicle purchasing, maintenance costs, housing and insurance. It makes me think they are hoping for some sort of subsidy on the cars.


Meh... all the talk about driver-less cars is just PR.
It's aimed at investors and regulators.
It basically says "look we are innovators, the future belongs to us, stop thinking in terms of today,
think big, the transportation landscape will change and we are it"

I don't think they have plans that go that far, they are eyeballing the IPO, they want to become
billionaires and if this PR helps with that then why not... talk is cheap.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The driverless cars could have self-cleaning interiors like the new public bathrooms .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The driverless cars could have self-cleaning interiors like the new public bathrooms .


And the bums can call the self-cleaning, driverless Uber cabs to take a shower every once in a while!
Hahaha!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

No no no. Uber will not buy any cars. Everyone will own driverless cars in the future right? So you sign up your car to be an Uber while you're busy working or something. So your car is working the streets for you while uber is taking 20%.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> No no no. Uber will not buy any cars. Everyone will own driverless cars in the future right? So you sign up your car to be an Uber while you're busy working or something. So your car is working the streets for you while uber is taking 20%.


Ever see minority report? There ya go.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> I personally know two drivers who were actually removed from driving cabs in the city, who were picked up by UBER. The drivers are getting worst because more cab drivers are now working for UBER just different cars.
> The proverbial lipstick on the pig senario


Probably. It happens in every occupation. So I guess my question is....so?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Its already happened. Google has its driverless cars on the roads and highways already. If anything they drive better than people the only problem is it causes slow downs from gappers who are looking in to see if anyone is driving.


They're still completely untested in rain, let alone snow... they also can't handle bad roads, or construction, and they ignore directions from cops directing traffic. It's not unusual for cops in Boston to direct drivers through red lights, or to stop at green lights, or even to drive down one way streets the wrong way. Not to mention double parked cars, and pedestrians wandering down the middle of the street (very common in Boston). Google cars are no where near ready for general usage, and won't be for years. Can Uber survive that long with the way they treat us driving monkeys?

*6 Simple Things Google's Self-driving Car Still Can't Handle*


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Service animal = specially trained to substitute for a human function = required to take
> 
> Emotional support animal = specially trained to do nothing = not required to take


You are required to take _psychiatric_ service dogs though... and you're not allowed to ask them to produce any documentation. So how do you tell the difference between a _psychiatric_ service dog and an emotional support dog?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Several passengers have complained about other Uber cars smelling like smoke. I tell them to 1 star and report those drivers as well.
> 
> These idiots are costing all of us money.


and how often is that caused by the previous rider being a smoker, even if they didn't actually smoke in the car. I actually got an email from Lyft once saying that a rider complained about my car smelling like smoke, and I don't smoke...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ever see minority report? There ya go.


Don't forget Johnny Cab from the original Total Recall...


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

I m looking forward to driverless uber - public restroom for uber's minimum charge ...


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> I m looking forward to driverless uber - public restroom for uber's minimum charge ...


I imagine how many orders will be from taxi stands. Hehee


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> You are required to take _psychiatric_ service dogs though... and you're not allowed to ask them to produce any documentation. So how do you tell the difference between a _psychiatric_ service dog and an emotional support dog?


Wow! I wonder how Uber Riders would take having to share their car with a Driver's Psychiatric Support Dog?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Don't forget Johnny Cab from the original Total Recall...


Lol !


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> and how often is that caused by the previous rider being a smoker, even if they didn't actually smoke in the car. I actually got an email from Lyft once saying that a rider complained about my car smelling like smoke, and I don't smoke...


There are always those heavy smokers that get in your car right after finishing a cigarette, the smell lingers and sometimes the next pax will smell it, should spray an air freshener inbetween rides.

Another interesting comment I had from a pax that uses Uber in both OC and DC said that half the cars in DC reeked of smoke, she wanted to know if there was an option to request a non-smoking car (not that I know of, but I told here she can text the driver ahead of time for any questions). My car is always smelling fresh, and she appreciated a nice smelling car.

It always baffles me too when someone asks to smoke in my car, vaporizers I don't mind (most people don't even ask and still use them), but smoking is a strict NO.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Moofish said:


> There are always those heavy smokers that get in your car right after finishing a cigarette, the smell lingers and sometimes the next pax will smell it, should spray an air freshener inbetween rides.
> 
> Another interesting comment I had from a pax that uses Uber in both OC and DC said that half the cars in DC reeked of smoke, she wanted to know if there was an option to request a non-smoking car (not that I know of, but I told here she can text the driver ahead of time for any questions). My car is always smelling fresh, and she appreciated a nice smelling car.
> 
> It always baffles me too when someone asks to smoke in my car, vaporizers I don't mind (most people don't even ask and still use them), but smoking is a strict NO.


There is no smoking of any kind in my car.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

driverless cars will be the equivalent of the inside of a subway train in the future. Who will check the inside of the car between rides? At least on the subway, other people are watching.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> S
> 
> So? Well I just thought UBER and Lyft were suppose to be better than the cab industry.. Who cares if you have an App.. When the drivers suck. Right now its really hurting them. All the bad stereotypes about cab drivers... Which most of are true. Will now be UBER's legacy.


We are better than the cab industry. A 65% drop in cab ridership doesn't lie. And that is in SF alone. That is where I drive.

Want to know what I hear from most customers? I will never take a taxi again for any reason. The last day I worked a rider told me...I take uber everywhere. I told the company I work for...no more taxis...ever. Where ever I fly to or when I am here. You pay for uber period. No X available? Then it's the next level up. And so on.

I ask virtually every rider how often they use uber and what their experience has been. The vast majority have no complaints about the service and drivers. Where women are concerned most say they feel safer with us by far. I am sure there are complaints. The biggest one I get are too many priuses.

What I find funny is that you think YOU determine what ubers legacy will be.

That is truly funny.

BTW...I know cabbies that quit the cab company and put $2000.00 of the $3000.00 a month gate rape fee to paying off the new cars they bought and are doing just fine with a car that was virtually paid off in a year. How are they makeing a living with all those complaints about them? One fool even bought a second car so his cousin could drive. What an idiot right?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Yikes - This conversation does not sound good.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Yikes - This conversation does not sound good.


Eh...it's typical for the intellectually dishonest to fabricate a conversation....I will answer his caterwauling in a little while.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

John W said:


> Can't say I've ever heard of a cab driver locking a dog in the trunk.


I'd rather take a dog than some of the riders I've had. Dogs are generally more appreciative, and at least they have a good excuse for not tipping. I've had a few riders I would have rather thrown in the trunk. Well behaved dogs are always welcome in my car.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I've never understood this reasoning by Uber management when they talk about driverless cars. Not sure how it would be all that cheaper, if at all. There's still vehicle purchasing, maintenance costs, housing and insurance. It makes me think they are hoping for some sort of subsidy on the cars.


It will be decades before driver less cars would be cheaper. Ignoring all the regulatory and acceptance issues of driverless cars which may take decades to sort out, the first ones will cost a fortune. Since drivers make no money after paying their car costs, the idea that Uber will suddenly make a bunch more money now that they have to bear all those costs is wrong. Maybe one day the costs of those things drops far enough to make it work.

What happens when someone pukes in the car and the computer doesn't notice and then goes and picks someone else up. lol


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

90% of my rides are heavy business travelers who swear they'll never take a cab again. When you're on the road that much, statistics alone will give you horror stories. 10% of my rides say they'll never use UberX. That's a pretty big gap.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I'd rather take a dog than some of the riders I've had. Dogs are generally more appreciative, and at least they have a good excuse for not tipping. I've had a few riders I would have rather thrown in the trunk. Well behaved dogs are always welcome in my car.


WOOF WOOF!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> WOOF WOOF!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


>


Hey JSG! That fine fella looks like a Aussie Cattle Dog. What breed is he? Is he yours?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey JSG! That fine fella looks like a Aussie Cattle Dog. What breed is he? Is he yours?


Yes, it's an Australian Cattle Dog, just for you. No he's not mine, just a pic I found online. My dog was an American Eskimo, he died at the age of 18 a few years ago. I still find myself expecting him to be there waiting for me when I get home...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Such a white coat! 18yrs is a good innings, he would've taught you a lot over that time.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Because your stupid generalizations do not apply to ALL taxis in the entire country.. I drove for ten years running an honest clean respectable business serving over 1000 customers on a regular basis.. That's how.
> Since so many cab drivers are terrible, stink, cheat their customers, take the long route, driving in bad cars etc etc are now driving for UBER well good luck with that.
> Under your terms of stereotype and generalizations... I guess since an UBER driver drove over and killed a six old in San Francisco.... Guess that makes all Uber drivers murders....
> Or how about the latest lame move an UBER driver did, right there in San Francisco. Decided to take a blind person' seeing eye dog and lock the poor helpless animal in the trunk... Says he didn't want to mess up his leather interior.. Nice move there. Now UBER is been slapped with a discrimination lawsuit against blind people..
> ...


We'll let me respond in kind....

You should change your 60 grit maxi pad. What kind of intellectually dishonest idiot makes assertions about a post that don't exists? Oh that's right...you.

My comments were limited to the SF market. My comments were related from the people who have ridden in my car in the SF market. Their comments were based on their experiences with cabbies in the SF market. So let's move on to the couple of anecdotal stories you brought up and respond with a few from the SF market....

A cabbie intentionally drives a cab with bad brakes. He kills both of his passengers in a fiery crash. Oh...don't worry...that cowardly worthless **** of human waste got out alive. Leaving his passengers to burn to death. We have multiple reports of cabbies beating and choking customers who do not give what they feel is the appropriate tip. One beat a fare with a tire iron. Reports of cabbies, even knowing a customer is using a gps, will circle blocks multiple times to jack up a fare and then get angry and chase them after they refuse to give him a tip for trying to rip them off.

Another big complaint is they will refuse to serve the disabled. Drive up and see a blind person with a dog? Drive off. Customer in a wheelchair? Drive off. Dog locked in the trunk? You would hate people out here. I have seen many dogs transported by private individuals in the trunk of cars. Can you tell me how the dog was harmed and how you know this?

Now...I the it's a dumb thing to do to a blind person but if you think that is animal abuse well then...your just an idiot. I asked 4 animal control officers if that rises to the level of animal abuse. NOpe.

And why has not the cab industry as a whole responded to the multitudes of complaints and sever loss of ridership due to people fleeing their corrupt system of bribery and unethical behavior? Because they can't.

The complaint section of this forum? Many of those complaining the loudest are still driving for uber. Speaks volumes. But what Is funnier yet is that you take this forum as the end all fact based evidence that uber can't keep drivers for very long. You should come by the Vermont street office in SF. They have a waiting list of people trying to become drivers. Tell ya what....just give me the numbers if you can count past your fingers and toes that is.

You drove a cab for ten years? So what? Were you one of the crooked ones you are defending or is your ego bruised because I said cab companies in SF are in deep trouble?

So...here is your generalization...where as there are some cab drivers who are examples in their field of integrity and honesty. Willing to go the extra mile to assist a client and in some cases a non client....the vast majority of you are unethical characters who lack the common decency to at least conduct themselves I a manner that does not victimize the public at large as a whole let alone their passengers. Thank god your existence is circling the drain. The sooner you are flushed the better. Except maybe for the NY taxi industry. I hear they are quite good at what they do.

So in closeting...are we better than the cab industry? Exceptionally so. And the customers are pulling the lever on the toilet that is populated by cabbies in general.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NEW 2015 Ford Fusion Hybrid Research Vehicle on Everyman Driver 2015


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So lately I've had mostly 30-45 year olds (or those who communicate candidly and effectively) board my vehicle in awe of my quality, especially compared to the terrible uber drivers who have been tempted into the overstuffed market coming from either taxi companies or immigrants who either just arrived or didn't bother to learn English (yeah I paint with a broad brush, dipped in the paint can of experience and statistics)...
> 
> Also young Americans who suck at driving or just don't know what they're doing overall...
> 
> ...


Weird, I just posted 'Girl Gotta Pee.' It was a rider though. Guess some people REALLY have to pee!


----------

